# Brake light on dash



## ganeshrpl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,
I own a nissan sentra 2001 SE model.
My "brake" light is on, on the dash board of my car.i checked and confirmed that my hand brakes / e-brake is disengaged. But it still glows ...(red colored) Can some one suggest also as to whether this might be the reason why i am getting reallly low miles on the gas per gallon.. half of the tank is consumed and i have driven only 75miles...it usualy gives me 110miles approx but is it so low  please suggest


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Open the hood and check your brake fluid.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the brakes have nothing to do with the motor. Please post in the correct section next time.

Moving.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

It does when your master cylinder leaks and your engine starts sucking it brake fluid from the booster........Which could be the problem considering nissan's master cylinders are bad about going out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your e-brake might be hung up, you might have a bad switch on the e-brake handle, you might be low on fluid...
a bad 02 sensor will give you bad mileage


----------



## ganeshrpl (Jan 6, 2010)

Guys it worked...i opened the hood and say that my brake fluid was almost near the minimum level. I topped it up with Prestone brake fluid ( the auto zone guys told its the best ) and as soon as i fillled it till the max level, and started, it disappeared. thanks guys.:woowoo:


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Either your brake pads are horribly worn or your M/C is leaking, brake fluid doesn't just dissapear.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Good on you, gane,now keep an eye on that fluid. If it drops some more, you have a leak. If it stays close to that level, you have normal brake pad wear and you will likely hear the "squealers" soon.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only that but you REALLY need to bleed the system and get all the old fluid out, then fill back up with new fluid. And yes, have your rotors, pads, and shoes checked.


----------

